# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Κασετόφωνο & Πικάπ >  ρυθμιση στροφων σε ντεκ

## papkir

Καλησπερα σε ολους 
Υπαρχει καποιο οργανο πχ στροφομετρο η καποια αλλη μεθοδος
για να ρυθμιστουν οι στροφες σε ενα ντεκ 
ευχαριστω

----------


## ggr

Υπηρχε παλια μια κασετα της konig η οποια στο παραθυρακι της ειχε ενα στροβοσκοπιο για αυτο τον σκοπο αλλα σημερα ειναι πολυ δυσκολο να την βρεις στο εμποριο. Ενας πρακτικος τροπος ειναι να γραψεις σε μια κασετα (σε ενα καλο ντεκ που εισαι σιγουρος οτι εχει σωστες στροφες)ενα σημα γνωστης συχνοτητας απο μια γεννητρια πχ 2 ΚΗΖ. Μετα θα την βαλεις να παιξει στο ντεκ που θελεις να ρυθμισεις συνδεοντας παραλληλα στην εξοδο του ενα συχνομετρο, οποτε ρυθμιζεις τις στροφες του μεχρι να παρεις στο συχνομετρο την ακριβη συχνοτητα που εγραψες στην κασσετα στο καλο ντεκ.

----------


## east electronics

ο καλυτερος τροπος ειναι να γραψεις σε μια κασσετα σε ενα καλο κασετοφωνο ενα σημα απο μια γεννητρια 1000 κυκλων και μετα να το βαλεις στο κασετοφωνο που θελεις να ρυθμισεις θα πιαξει και στην εξοδο του βαζεις ενα συχνομετρο οπου φυσικα εαν το μοτερ τρεχει θα δεις συχνοτητα 1200 ενω αν αργει θα δεις 800....και τσι θα μπορεσεις να το ρυθμισεις 

σιμπλιστατον που λενε και στο χωριο μου

----------


## ggr

[quote=sakis;295854]ο καλυτερος τροπος ειναι να γραψεις σε μια κασσετα σε ενα καλο κασετοφωνο ενα σημα απο μια γεννητρια 1000 κυκλων και μετα να το βαλεις στο κασετοφωνο που θελεις να ρυθμισεις θα πιαξει και στην εξοδο του βαζεις ενα συχνομετρο οπου φυσικα εαν το μοτερ τρεχει θα δεις συχνοτητα 1200 ενω αν αργει θα δεις 800....και τσι θα μπορεσεις να το ρυθμισεις 

σιμπλιστατον που λενε και στο χωριο μου[/quot                                  το ιδιο ειπαμε μαστορα... :Wink:

----------


## east electronics

πραγματι .... μηπως ποσταραμε την ιδια ωρα ????? σαν παραξενο μου  φανηκε αυτο 

αντε ..... μου αρεσει που ειχαμ την ιδια ιδεα αλλα σε μπελαδες τον βαλαμε τον ανθρωπο μια και ουτε γεννητρια εχει ουτε συχνομετρο ( λεω εγω τωρα ..... )

----------

